# جمعية مهندسي الوقاية من الحريق فرع السعودية تدعوكم للاشتراك في مؤتمرها السنوي



## firesksa (11 يوليو 2010)

​: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يطيب لنا دعوتكم للاشتراك في المؤتمر السنوي لجمعية مهندسي الوقاية من الحريق – فرع السعودية ، الخبر لعام 2010م ، نتمنى لكم إستفادة موفقة .
ولتنسيق حول كيفية الاشتراك تجدون رابط المؤتمر ، ولتفاصيل أكثر مع الزميل المختص في العنوان التالي :
Saad B. Sharba
Engineer
Phone : + 966 3 872 2140
Fax : + 966 3 872 1597
Mobile: + 966 503855095
[email protected] 
www.sfpe-saudi.org
The 2010 3rd SFPE-SAC Fire Technology Conference & Exposition organizing committee is pleased to invite your organization to send your participants to attend the 2010 SFPE-SAC event which will be conducted on October 16-20 at Al-Khobar Saudi Arabia. The event theme for this year is “Fire Protection and Risk Management”.

At the beginning of the week, there will be 3 day workshops (4 workshops ). These workshops will be as follow;

Saturday- Monday (16-18) October 2010 | Pre-Conference Workshops 

1- Fire Risk Assessment, Delivered by Koffel Associates, Inc., USA 
2- Fire Fighting Foam Systems and Application, to be delivered by Resource Protection International, UK 
3- FM-200® CLEAN AGENT SYSTEM DESIGN WORKSHOP, to be delivered by DuPont Chemicals and Fluoroproducts, USA 
4- Passive Fire Protection System Selection & Design, to be delivered by Promat Fire Protection LLC, Belgium 

In addition to the pre-conference workshops there will be 2 day conference (19 & 20 of October 2010 ) that a number of international speakers and experts will shade the light on different topics in fire protection and risk management issues and technologies.

Also, SFPE-SAC is hosting an exhibition which will offer a unique annual meeting platform for business organizations to meet with key fire protection and risk management professionals to demonstrate their equipment, product and services. 
For more information, please contact the event committee member Saad B. Sharba, email: [email protected] at Tele: 872-2140 or visit the event website (click here) 

Best regards


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يوليو 2010)

نتمنى ممن يحضر 
ان يوافينا بالمواضيع المطروحة


----------



## firesksa (10 أغسطس 2010)

لتصحيح ايميل منسق المؤتمر 
[email protected]


----------

